# What's it like at the Hilton Hawaiian Village now?



## JackieC2 (Jan 23, 2021)

I have a reservation for March 8th in the Lagoon Tower. Wondered what COVID restrictions are in place besides the COVID test needed to enter Hawaii. Are any of the restaurants and bars open? How are the pools handled to socially distance? So looking forward to this trip!

Thanks, Jackie


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 23, 2021)

There’s some info on the Hilton Hawaiian Village website (link)
They have a Guest Directory document with info on what’s open. The document states as of 1/13/21 -


			https://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/assets/img/discover/resort-experiences/daily-resort-activities/jan13smallCompendium.pdf
		


By the way, HHV has a webcam - https://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/webcam/

Have a wonderful trip. Please report back.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 23, 2021)

Also checkout the latest rules regarding while you’re in Hawaii. Each county has different rules.



			https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel/while-in-hawaii/


----------



## linsj (Jan 23, 2021)

See this thread for slip's report from his Christmas stay at HHV:








						Couldn’t Pass Up the Hilton Hawaiian Village Kamaaina Special
					

I was talking to a sales person at work and she told me about the Kamaaina discount available at the Hilton Hawaiian Village. Occupancy is still very low so we booked 12-24-20 to 12-27-20.  We have never stayed there and would have never tried it or spent the money, especially over Christmas...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## RVCW4 (Jan 23, 2021)

Jackie, 

We just returned from 2 weeks at the Lagoon Tower. We had a 2 bedroom LX on the 21st floor. Very nice room with a beautiful view. The Village itself, as the rest of Waikiki was very quiet. The stores that were open, were open 10-6. As the days went on it seemed more stores and restaurants were opening. We ate a lot in our van as most places had take out and we cooked in most nights. Overall it was a wonderful time. We did like the quiet streets but we feel bad for the mom and pop shops that are closed or struggling to stay alive. Send me a message if you have any more questions.

Rich


----------



## DEROS (Jan 23, 2021)

JackieC2 said:


> I have a reservation for March 8th in the Lagoon Tower. Wondered what COVID restrictions are in place besides the COVID test needed to enter Hawaii. Are any of the restaurants and bars open? How are the pools handled to socially distance? So looking forward to this trip!
> 
> Thanks, Jackie



I stayed in the Lagoon Tower over Christmas week.  Social Distance when in the lobby/common area of the property.  Mandatory face mask except when eating, drinking or swimming.  The elevators is max 3 people unless from the same family.  Rocky's Teppan is open but you will need reservation and Pizza Hut.  Lappart's ice-cream and Dairy Queen is also open for business for walk in.  Starbucks, next to Diamond Head tower and in Kalia TS were closed.  Then you have Ala Moana Mall food court and restaurants are open.  Not sure if this is the new norm but there is no longer towel cards.  Just show your room key and take as many towels as you want.  Lastly, the rental equipment for the Lagoon is open.

As for the COVID test, make sure it is from an authorized COVID testing partner.  Many visitors are getting caught up at the Airport with a negative test but not from an authorized test partner.  Also, make sure you uploaded the test result to the Safe Traveler system.  I know sites says bring a hard copy or hard copy will also suffice but reports on the news is that visitors are being delayed or turn back home because of confusion or forgetting at the departing ticket counter to annotate the negative test result.  So when a visitor gets to HNL and it was not noted you departed with a negative result,  you will be forced into a 10 day quarantine or you can go home that same day.  This is what the site says "*IMPORTANT: *Test results will not be accepted once a traveler arrives in Hawaii. Travelers who do not have a negative test result prior to departing for Hawaii must self-quarantine for 10 days, without exception. Post-arrival testing and results will also not be accepted once a traveler has arrived in Hawaii. "  You can claim you had one when you left but if it was never annotated, then the answer is "no you didn't have a negative test result when you left".  You may also think the important note is for people getting a test when they arrive in Hawaii.  Nope.  The warning specially address "post arrival testing".  That is why there is confusion and people, who have negative test results, are being forced in to a 10 day quarantine.

Also at check in, have your waiver from the Safe Traveler System ready because the front desk will check.  There was a family ahead of me who deleted or forgot where the website was at and could not prove they had negative test result.  They assumed that since they cleared the airport they would not need it any more.  Well... the Hotels are required to enforce the 10 day quarantine for people that did not have a negative test.   Enforcement means to call the police if they notice that you or your party left the room for any reason, even to get food.  (you will need to have food delivered).  With electronic key cards, it is very easy to keep track of your in and outs.  Needless to say, after about 30 mins (there was only one person working the front desk) the family ahead of me finally was able to recover their negative test results.

I am not trying to scare you from going to Hawaii because Hawaii really needs the tourism income.  However, I also don't want you to start your vacation stressed out, with a negative opinion about Hawaii.


----------



## JackieC2 (Jan 23, 2021)

I appreciate the responses. Maybe by March a few more things will be open too. What about the pools? I heard that just two are open. How is social distancing enforced at the pool? We will both be vaccinated with our second shot 17 days before we leave for Hawaii. I know we still need the authorized COVID test, but i will feel a little better that we can take the bus around the island and be pretty safe.

Thanks for the info on the COVID test. I have been researching how we will get it and get the results back in time. It looks like a mail in service will have to be used thought there is an authorized  Walgreen's about 60 miles from us listed that does the test.


----------



## RVCW4 (Jan 23, 2021)

Jackie,

When we left on the 16th the only pool that wasn't open was by the Tapa tower. It appeared they opened the pool near the lagoon on the weekend we left. Chairs were socially distanced at ALL pools. We had to wear a mask anytime we were outside of our room. Unfortunately, it was really the tourists there that were less compliant. You'd see tourists wearing masks improperly, as they were just going through the motions. The locals are a little apprehensive and they appreciate us wearing our masks. Enforcement is hit and miss. We just made sure we did the right thing. 

Rich


----------



## csodjd (Jan 24, 2021)

We have COVID tests scheduled Tuesday morning (15 minute results at a local urgent care that’s Hawaii approved testing partner) and are flying to Oahu  Thursday on American Airlines for 10 nights. First five nights in the Grand Islander and last five in Lagoon Tower. I’ll try and post observations. Weather looks a bit spotty, but it’s January so it ought to be a little spotty. We’ve never stayed in the GI, but they had a 50% off points deal so we thought we‘d check it out. After that it’s OF in Lagoon Tower.


----------



## JackieC2 (Jan 24, 2021)

We have OF booked. I've stayed in the Grand Islander. I like that it's close to the street and the bus stop for when we walked down to the downtown area of Waikiki. The views are not as good and the lanai is small. Room is very nice. We were in a one bedroom on the Hale Koa side. Had a side view of the water. I love the OF in the Lagoon so it's hard to beat that but 50% less points is a great deal for the Islander. I love the lobby area in the Grand Islander. It's so pretty.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 24, 2021)

In Orlando right now. Just took our rapid 1hr Naat test about 2 hours ago from the local Walgreens. Took the swab and got tests back within 45 minutes. 

Have already uploaded those tests to the Hawaii web site and says verified. Will be filling out the questionnaire tomorrow before our flight home on Tuesday. Hopefully get the email with the QR code shortly after that. Step off the plane, show id and qr code to person verifying it at a table at HNL airport. Then on my way to luggage claim and back to enjoying hot tub time at MKO.

Being at the front of the plane landing into HNL is preferable. You will be one of the first to go through verification. Lines can build up if you are on a full flight at rear of plane.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa2015 (Jan 24, 2021)

Anyone know if you stay in Honolulu overnight- will we need another test before flying to Hawaii Island?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 24, 2021)

Papa2015 said:


> Anyone know if you stay in Honolulu overnight- will we need another test before flying to Hawaii Island?



*As of today for inter-island travel*
From https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel/getting-to-hawaii/ 

_A partial inter-county travel 10-day quarantine requirement applies to all persons traveling to and between the islands of Kaua‘i, Maui, and the island of Hawai‘i. It does not include inter-county travelers arriving on O‘ahu. It also does not apply to trans-Pacific travelers connecting through Daniel K. Inouye International Airport on O‘ahu._

From Quick Facts
​*Traveling Inter-County (between counties)*​​To Bypass 10 DAY Quarantine:​​• *Traveling into City and County of Honolulu *​No test and no quarantine required​• *Traveling into County of Hawai‘i*​OPTION 1: Pre-test 72 hours prior to departure, same requirements as domestic trans-Pacific; OR​OPTION 2: Post-arrival test in quarantine until negative test received and verified. May break quarantine to test.​• *Traveling into Maui County*​Pre-test 72 hours prior to departure, same requirements as domestic trans-Pacific​• *Traveling into Kaua‘i County*​Must receive a negative pre-travel test result before departure and a 2nd negative test result after 72 hours at an approved Enhanced Movement Quarantine “resort bubble” property.​*• Or other exemption provided by the state or county*​


----------



## liongate88 (Jan 24, 2021)

frank808 said:


> In Orlando right now. Just took our rapid 1hr Naat test about 2 hours ago from the local Walgreens. Took the swab and got tests back within 45 minutes.
> 
> Have already uploaded those tests to the Hawaii web site and says verified. Will be filling out the questionnaire tomorrow before our flight home on Tuesday. Hopefully get the email with the QR code shortly after that. Step off the plane, show id and qr code to person verifying it at a table at HNL airport. Then on my way to luggage claim and back to enjoying hot tub time at MKO.
> 
> ...


Hi, the Walgreens NAAT test will only take 1 hour to have the results? I wanted to have the test also but in their website it says “within 24 hours” Would you get the test results while waiting? Thanks


----------



## frank808 (Jan 24, 2021)

liongate88 said:


> Hi, the Walgreens NAAT test will only take 1 hour to have the results? I wanted to have the test also but in their website it says “within 24 hours” Would you get the test results while waiting? Thanks


Take the Walgreens test twice. First time got the results emailed within 15 minutes. This test took about 50 minutes to get the results. Though this time the technician said you will receive tests in 24 hours. The first time I dont believe tech told me 24 hours. 

Maybe Walgreens means it can take up to 24 hours to receive the 1hr rapid test because of crowds. 

Cant wait as it is done outside in your vehicle with a que.  Just took the test and drove away.   Guess you could wait in their parking lot for the results. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2021)

csodjd said:


> We have COVID tests scheduled Tuesday morning (15 minute results at a local urgent care that’s Hawaii approved testing partner) and are flying to Oahu  Thursday on American Airlines for 10 nights. First five nights in the Grand Islander and last five in Lagoon Tower. I’ll try and post observations. Weather looks a bit spotty, but it’s January so it ought to be a little spotty. We’ve never stayed in the GI, but they had a 50% off points deal so we thought we‘d check it out. After that it’s OF in Lagoon Tower.



So glad things are falling in place. Your just about there. It’s supposed to be windy for the next Week so that should die down after you’ve been here a couple days.

Let me know if you have time and want to meet for a drink and pupu’s somewhere.


----------



## DEROS (Jan 24, 2021)

Papa2015 said:


> Anyone know if you stay in Honolulu overnight- will we need another test before flying to Hawaii Island?



Yes and no.  The test must be with 72hrs of arriving to the BI.  So if you took the test on a Wed, traveled to Oahu on a Friday (no quarantine in Oahu), and then travel to BI on a Saturday, your negative test may not be valid  >72hrs.  Also BI has a random testing, free of charge, on visitors that arrive with a negative test result.  However, BI does allow for post testing.  Test, Quarantine, receive result within 72 hrs, negative result = end of quarantine.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 24, 2021)

slip said:


> So glad things are falling in place. Your just about there. It’s supposed to be windy for the next Week so that should die down after you’ve been here a couple days.
> 
> Let me know if you have time and want to meet for a drink and pupu’s somewhere.


Definitely. I’ll PM when we’re there.


----------



## liongate88 (Jan 24, 2021)

RVCW4 said:


> Jackie,
> 
> We just returned from 2 weeks at the Lagoon Tower. We had a 2 bedroom LX on the 21st floor. Very nice room with a beautiful view. The Village itself, as the rest of Waikiki was very quiet. The stores that were open, were open 10-6. As the days went on it seemed more stores and restaurants were opening. We ate a lot in our van as most places had take out and we cooked in most nights. Overall it was a wonderful time. We did like the quiet streets but we feel bad for the mom and pop shops that are closed or struggling to stay alive. Send me a message if you have any more questions.
> 
> Rich



Since parking in Hilton is 49 usd/day. Do you suggest ditching the rental car? Would this be a problem since most restaurants near by are close. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Definitely. I’ll PM when we’re there.



I do still work but am home by about 5pm everyday and of course the weekends are free. We should be able to find a place I can walk to, to meet up.


----------



## JackieC2 (Jan 24, 2021)

I just rent a car for a day when I need it. The price of a daily rental car is cheaper than the parking. There are several places nearby to rent a car. I have a company rate for Herz and it is next door in the Ilikai.

Otherwise I take the bus or walk.


----------



## cathydimi (Jan 24, 2021)

I didn't think you could do a rapid covid test for Hawaii. I leave in alittle over 3 weeks.


----------



## letsgobobby (Jan 24, 2021)

JackieC2 said:


> I just rent a car for a day when I need it. The price of a daily rental car is cheaper than the parking. There are several places nearby to rent a car. I have a company rate for Herz and it is next door in the Ilikai.
> 
> Otherwise I take the bus or walk.


true but they often close relatively early so if you will be out late eating or other side of the island you can’t return in time.

mostly we just rent at the airport and pay the parking fee. pre kids we stayed at the Ilima with free parking but... not quite hgvc quality.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 24, 2021)

cathydimi said:


> I didn't think you could do a rapid covid test for Hawaii. I leave in alittle over 3 weeks.


Yes, you can. As long as the testing entity is an approved Partner and they are using a NAAT (PCR) test, rapid is fine.



			https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel-partners/


----------



## Seagila (Jan 24, 2021)

cathydimi said:


> I didn't think you could do a rapid covid test for Hawaii. I leave in a little over 3 weeks.



From the Walgreens FAQ on COVID testing -

*I’m traveling to Hawaii from the lower 48 states. What do I need to do?*

The state of Hawaii requires visitors to quarantine for 14 days upon arrival or provide proof of a negative Covid-19 test, taken within 72 hours of departure. You must schedule an appointment with Walgreens to ensure your documentation is accepted by the state. The* Rapid Diagnostic Test (ID NOW) and Diagnostic Lab Test (PCR) *provided by Walgreens are nucleic acid amplification tests (NAAT). *Both types are approved by the state of Hawaii*, however the turnaround results time may vary. The *Rapid Antigen Test (BinaxNOW) is not an approved test for travel to Hawaii*.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 24, 2021)

We are using: 









						Hawaii Pretravel Testing | American Family Care
					

Hawaii Pretravel Testing - Turn to American Family Care for non-emergency urgent care services that your whole family can depend on. Most insurance policies are accepted!




					www.afcurgentcare.com
				




Their website says, "When you arrive for your test, let the front desk team know you are traveling to Hawaii so the appropriate paper work is provided to you upon departure of your visit."

When I spoke to them they said it would take about 15 minutes and I'd have our test results.


----------



## DEROS (Jan 24, 2021)

liongate88 said:


> Since parking in Hilton is 49 usd/day. Do you suggest ditching the rental car? Would this be a problem since most restaurants near by are close. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Unless you plan on seeing the other places in Oahu (North Shore, Sandy Beach, Chinamen Hat, etc) I would just walk around or catch an Uber.  However...

One option (may be for a 2 day rental or something) is to use the boat dock parking lot.  There was plenty of open parking when I was there in December 2020.  It is $1 an hour or $24 dollar a day.  However it is a hassle.  You have to feed the meter daily, to continue the 24 hrs, and there is no in and out privileges .  You can pay by app but not sure how that works since you also have to display a valid ticket on the front windshield.

Second option is if someone in your group has a Military ID card (Active, Retired, National Guard, Reserves) or a Federal Government Civilian ID Card.  Hale Koa Hotel next door to HHV has long term parking.  You have to buy a monthly pass but a monthly pass is only $105 (You don't need to be staying in the Hale Koa).  It comes out to $15 a night for a 7 night stay and there is in and out privileges.  General public can also park there, even if they are not staying in Hale Koa, with a cost of $185 for a one month pass or about $27 a night for a 7 night stay.


----------



## liongate88 (Jan 24, 2021)

DEROS said:


> Unless you plan on seeing the other places in Oahu (North Shore, Sandy Beach, Chinamen Hat, etc) I would just walk around or catch an Uber. However...
> 
> One option (may be for a 2 day rental or something) is to use the boat dock parking lot. There was plenty of open parking when I was there in December 2020. It is $1 an hour or $24 dollar a day. However it is a hassle. You have to feed the meter daily, to continue the 24 hrs, and there is no in and out privileges . You can pay by app but not sure how that works since you also have to display a valid ticket on the front windshield.
> 
> Second option is if someone in your group has a Military ID card (Active, Retired, National Guard, Reserves) or a Federal Government Civilian ID Card. Hale Koa Hotel next door to HHV has long term parking. You have to buy a monthly pass but a monthly pass is only $105 (You don't need to be staying in the Hale Koa). It comes out to $15 a night for a 7 night stay and there is in and out privileges. General public can also park there, even if they are not staying in Hale Koa, with a cost of $185 for a one month pass or about $27 a night for a 7 night stay.



Great info ! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csodjd (Jan 24, 2021)

DEROS said:


> One option (may be for a 2 day rental or something) is to use the boat dock parking lot. There was plenty of open parking when I was there in December 2020. It is $1 an hour or $24 dollar a day. However it is a hassle. You have to feed the meter daily, to continue the 24 hrs, and there is no in and out privileges . You can pay by app but not sure how that works since you also have to display a valid ticket on the front windshield.


You don't need in and out privileges if it's just $1/hr, around the clock. And if you're going to spend 6 hours driving around, now it's just $18.


----------



## DEROS (Jan 25, 2021)

csodjd said:


> You don't need in and out privileges if it's just $1/hr, around the clock. And if you're going to spend 6 hours driving around, now it's just $18.



That's not how the payments works.  You have to tell the machine how many hours your parking, parking lot stall, license plate and pay for that many hours.  So, lets say you pay for 24 hrs, $24 dollars, and 8 hours later you decide to drive somewhere to eat.  You lose the rest of the 16 hrs and you have to pay again when you re-park.  Not impossible to save money on parking but it will become a hassle if planning is not your strong suit.  e.g. Unplanned road trips.

Caveat: I don't know how the owner of the marina parking enforces the date/time since it is unattended.  In theory, you can pay for 24hrs in lot 1234, leave 8 hrs later for 2 hours, and then come back to park in lot 1234 for the remaining 14 hrs.  Assuming lot 1234 hasn't been taken.  Unless somehow they now you left and your car gets towed for trying this trick.  That is to include giving the receipt to another car so they can use the remaining time.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 25, 2021)

DEROS said:


> That's not how the payments works.  You have to tell the machine how many hours your parking, parking lot stall, license plate and pay for that many hours.  So, lets say you pay for 24 hrs, $24 dollars, and 8 hours later you decide to drive somewhere to eat.  You lose the rest of the 16 hrs and you have to pay again when you re-park.  Not impossible to save money on parking but it will become a hassle if planning is not your strong suit.  e.g. Unplanned road trips.
> 
> Caveat: I don't know how the owner of the marina parking enforces the date/time since it is unattended.  In theory, you can pay for 24hrs in lot 1234, leave 8 hrs later for 2 hours, and then come back to park in lot 1234 for the remaining 14 hrs.  Assuming lot 1234 hasn't been taken.  Unless somehow they now you left and your car gets towed for trying this trick.  That is to include giving the receipt to another car so they can use the remaining time.



We stay in Honolulu for months at a time but  we don't know how car rental and parking works in Honolulu since we usually only rent a car for a day at a time.  We pick it up in the early morning around 8 AM and leave for an around the island trip where parking is usually free.  We come back late(10 PM) so that the rental car place is closed so we park it in the Marina lot over night for say 10 hours and return it the next day at 8 AM so the parking costgs $10 a night.  We usually either walk or take the BUS around to other activities and don't need a car since Honolulu is so walkable and the BUS is inexpensive and convienient for seniors $1/trip.  We are not going right now due to the coronavirus and if we did go we don't know if we would ride the BUS since it is a closed space with lots of people.  Hopefully by Fall 2021 the situation will be more comfortable if not perhaps winter 2022?


----------



## JackieC2 (Jan 25, 2021)

I plan to use The Bus but will be vaccinated by the time of my trip. One shot completed last week and one to go. 

 I take the bus to downtown Honolulu all the time. If I am going a long distance I rent a car for the day. With Hertz there is a drop off place in Waikiki until 8 pm. So I pick up the car at the Ilikai and return it to downtown Waikiki by 8 and walk back or take the bus back to the Lagoon. 

More information about the bus senior fares and the new HOLO card: 


*SENIOR FARE & PASSES*​All Bus Pass Sales are FINAL.“Senior” is a person 65 years of age or older.

*One-Way Fare: $1.00*
With valid TheBus Senior Card or valid U.S. Medicare Card
*1-Day Pass $2.00*
Unlimited rides valid from 12:00 a.m. - 2:59 a.m. the following day
Ask your bus operator for the 1-Day Pass before placing your money in the farebox.
*All new and renewing Senior Cards will be issued HOLO cards. Please bring your Government Issued Photo ID.*​


*Monthly Pass Fare: $6.00*​
Requires a valid Senior Card
Unlimited rides for the month purchased
*Senior Monthly Pass Sales Locations: *
TheBus Pass Office - Kalihi Transit Center – Personal checks not accepted
Satellite City Hall *
Select Retail Locations *
_*Cash only. Locations vary, please call before visiting.
Active HOLO Senior Card required. _
*Senior Annual Pass: $35.00*​
Unlimited rides for a 12-month period
*Senior Annual Pass Sales Locations *
TheBus Pass Office - Kalihi Transit Center – Personal checks not accepted
Satellite City Hall *​


----------



## linsj (Jan 25, 2021)

If you rent a car from National at HHV for a day, you can return the car at any time that night. No in and out without paying the parking fee though; you only get one free ticket to enter the garage.


----------



## Andythefox (Feb 28, 2021)

In regard to the rental car, they will probably split your rental in to 7 individual days if you ask nicely. You keep the same car and just grab the key every morning. This way you can avoid the overnight parking charge. We have done this a couple of times, although for no more than 3 days at a time.


----------



## csodjd (Feb 28, 2021)

I was at HHV for 10 days a couple weeks ago. There was FREE parking available at the harbor near the lagoon. I was able to easily find a parking place each day in the afternoon. There were no signs indicating a fee or permit to park there, and there was no place to pay for parking. The signs said you could not park there for more than 24 hours.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 1, 2021)

Seagila said:


> From the Walgreens FAQ on COVID testing -
> 
> *I’m traveling to Hawaii from the lower 48 states. What do I need to do?*
> 
> The state of Hawaii requires visitors to quarantine for 14 days upon arrival or provide proof of a negative Covid-19 test, taken within 72 hours of departure. You must schedule an appointment with Walgreens to ensure your documentation is accepted by the state. The* Rapid Diagnostic Test (ID NOW) and Diagnostic Lab Test (PCR) *provided by Walgreens are nucleic acid amplification tests (NAAT). *Both types are approved by the state of Hawaii*, however the turnaround results time may vary. The *Rapid Antigen Test (BinaxNOW) is not an approved test for travel to Hawaii*.


Thanks for the information on Walgreen Covid testing.


----------



## jimf01 (Mar 1, 2021)

Andythefox said:


> In regard to the rental car, they will probably split your rental in to 7 individual days if you ask nicely. You keep the same car and just grab the key every morning. This way you can avoid the overnight parking charge. We have done this a couple of times, although for no more than 3 days at a time.


that's a good tip! Thanks


----------



## jimf01 (Mar 1, 2021)

csodjd said:


> I was at HHV for 10 days a couple weeks ago. There was FREE parking available at the harbor near the lagoon. I was able to easily find a parking place each day in the afternoon. There were no signs indicating a fee or permit to park there, and there was no place to pay for parking. The signs said you could not park there for more than 24 hours.


Wow, I have seen it posted numerous times that the free parking along the lagoon was daytime only, and parking overnight would get you towed


----------



## liongate88 (Mar 6, 2021)

At HHV now. Parking at Hilton is for 50 usd/night inc taxes (use to be 62 exc tax). Parking at Marina use to be metered 1 usd/hr, now gone. There is no meter to pay for parking. There is a sign max parking is 24 hours and lots of vacant spots. The side street parking around the area is still free with 6 hours max and no parking between 1030 PM to 6 AM. Only super pool, tapa and kalia tower pool (adults only) are open. Paradise pool is close, they say it will open mid March. No fireworks, Luau show at the great lawn suppose to start March 5 but no show today. Most restaurants are still close. The nice thing got upgraded to 2 bedroom ocean view, probably due to low season.


----------



## JackieC2 (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks our the update. We arrive on Monday for 2 1/2 weeks, staying at the Lagoon Tower.


----------



## csodjd (Mar 6, 2021)

liongate88 said:


> At HHV now. Parking at Hilton is for 50 usd/night inc taxes (use to be 62 exc tax). Parking at Marina use to be metered 1 usd/hr, now gone. There is no meter to pay for parking. There is a sign max parking is 24 hours and lots of vacant spots. The side street parking around the area is still free with 6 hours max and no parking between 1030 PM to 6 AM. Only super pool, tapa and kalia tower pool (adults only) are open. Paradise pool is close, they say it will open mid March. No fireworks, Luau show at the great lawn suppose to start March 5 but no show today. Most restaurants are still close. The nice thing got upgraded to 2 bedroom ocean view, probably due to low season.


Luau was moved indoor due to weather according to HawaiiNow, sold out with 150 people. We are heading over Mar 27 for a week, perhaps for the last time as we should close escrow on a condo a block away this week. Hoping to see the fireworks start up again soon, and at least one or two of the poolside bars opening.  I noted that our AA flight over is essentially full, suggesting to me that Oahu may be fairly busy in the week or two before Easter.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 6, 2021)

Sound likes this resort is ready for some fun and sun.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 6, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Luau was moved indoor due to weather according to HawaiiNow, sold out with 150 people. *We are heading over Mar 27 for a week, perhaps for the last time as we should close escrow on a condo a block away this week*. Hoping to see the fireworks start up again soon, and at least one or two of the poolside bars opening.  I noted that our AA flight over is essentially full, suggesting to me that Oahu may be fairly busy in the week or two before Easter.


Wow, congratulations on the condo!   Did you also buy at Wailana?
Two years ago, you were asking Tamaradarann about their recent condo purchase.









						A Beautiful Hawaii Day
					

Those are great pictures. Could you repost them in the View From The Balcony thread? Funny, I just came here to post that!




					tugbbs.com


----------



## csodjd (Mar 9, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Wow, congratulations on the condo!   Did you also buy at Wailana?
> Two years ago, you were asking Tamaradarann about their recent condo purchase.
> 
> 
> ...


Good memory.    No, we bought right next door, Canterbury Place. The unit at Wailana was a leasehold. After doing a little math we realized that at today's interest rates, fee simple is the same monthly cost but instead of ~$1500/mo going to a lease you have ~$1500/mo going to principal. And down the road, instead of having to walk away because the lease is up, you own it. The first instinct was that the leasehold would be less expensive. But, other than the down payment, it's not.

So, we found (went from very unlucky, we made an offer literally hours after they accepted a lower offer, to very lucky, the offer fell through and we were in backup position) a 35th floor unit that actually looks right over the top of Wailana with a view from Koko Head to the Harbor. Waiting for loan docs to arrive any minute.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 10, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Good memory.    No, we bought right next door, Canterbury Place. The unit at Wailana was a leasehold. After doing a little math we realized that at today's interest rates, fee simple is the same monthly cost but instead of ~$1500/mo going to a lease you have ~$1500/mo going to principal. And down the road, instead of having to walk away because the lease is up, you own it. The first instinct was that the leasehold would be less expensive. But, other than the down payment, it's not.
> 
> So, we found (went from very unlucky, we made an offer literally hours after they accepted a lower offer, to very lucky, the offer fell through and we were in backup position) a 35th floor unit that actually looks right over the top of Wailana with a view from Koko Head to the Harbor. Waiting for loan docs to arrive any minute.


Nice! A great location and wonderful view on the beautiful island of Oahu.  
Thanks for sharing. I wish you all the best.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 6, 2021)

April update. Tropics, Tapas, and poolside bars still closed. They need to open them up as most of the rest of Waikiki has. No parrots. No hot tubs. Large Lagoon pool slide closed. Waikiki is insanely crowded, in dozens of trips we have never seen anything like it. Leonard's malasadas wait was around two corners. 

But it's still Hawaii!

Question for group, we used our owners week OV and got room 1860 which is the corner room. Seems nice. Maybe a bit bigger than the non corner OV? Has two balconies, downside is the 2 BR are right next to each other so if you are sharing say with another family it has less privacy than the other setup (where the rooms are on opposite sides of the unit). Is the corner considered more or less desirable?


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 7, 2021)

One more question, I think the furniture or something else has been updated in the room since we were here 2-3 years ago. I found online they said there would be remodeling in the fall and winter of 2020. Can anyone confirm they updated Lagoon?


----------



## JackieC2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Furniture was still the same in the Lagoon in our 2 bedroom ocean front. We stayed March 8th until the 24th. I wish they would replace the tub in the master bedroom with a stand alone shower. I put that in my review. I find the furniture is very uncomfortable in the living room. I took the chair out of the bedroom and used it.


----------



## csodjd (Apr 7, 2021)

JackieC2 said:


> Furniture was still the same in the Lagoon in our 2 bedroom ocean front. We stayed March 8th until the 24th. I wish they would replace the tub in the master bedroom with a stand alone shower. I put that in my review. I find the furniture is very uncomfortable in the living room. I took the chair out of the bedroom and used it.


We were there last week. Oceanfront room 2266. Same furniture as when we stayed in that room in 2019. Lots of room, but yes, not particularly comfortable living room furniture.


----------



## Nowaker (Jan 22, 2022)

liongate88 said:


> Parking at Marina use to be metered 1 usd/hr, now gone. There is no meter to pay for parking. There is a sign max parking is 24 hours and lots of vacant spots



Can I get an update on parking situation at the Marina? Still free, or paid again?


----------



## letsgobobby (Jan 22, 2022)

Hale Koa was $210 for the month in November. Still cheaper for a week than HHV.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 22, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Can I get an update on parking situation at the Marina? Still free, or paid again?


No longer free. Sadly! 6 hr time limit too. Lot’s of signs up to tell people. As I recall, signs the say “PAID LOT” or something like that. 

It was even on the news when we were there a week ago talking about how it’s supposed to be for people using the beach and surfing and instead workers/construction people at HHV were using it because it is less expensive that what Hilton was charging them to park and the surfers are unhappy.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 22, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> Hale Koa was $210 for the month in November. Still cheaper for a week than HHV.


HHV is about $50/day for guests.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 22, 2022)

We are arriving in a week (!) Just to confirm. If we are fully vaxxed and boosted, we don't need a 72 hour test prior to arrival?


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We are arriving in a week (!) Just to confirm. If we are fully vaxxed and boosted, we don't need a 72 hour test prior to arrival?



No, no test needed. You'll have your QR code and go right through.


----------



## letsgobobby (Jan 22, 2022)

csodjd said:


> HHV is about $50/day for guests.


Yep have paid it many times


----------



## JackieC2 (Jan 22, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> Yep have paid it many times


 Find it cheaper to rent a car for a day and return it rather than pay to park.  Might be more difficult now with the cost of rental cars but I get a good rate thru my company.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 22, 2022)

Parking along the sides of the lagoon and the big lot in where the lunch truck is 6 hours free.  The paid lots WERE free but sometime around christmas, signs went up that say paid lot.  Still a $1 an hour is better than paying $55 a night to HHV. I also believe that you can add time to your vehicle from an app, so do not need to walk down to the machine. If you are military, retired or have a civilian access card, Hale Koa parking for a month is $120.


----------



## Armani987 (Jan 22, 2022)

You can also rent Hui by an hour. I ended not using it but thought it was convenient if it's for a short trip. I also hopped on Waikiki Trolley and those were $5 for all day pass. Walked everywhere else and came home slimmer.


----------



## letsgobobby (Jan 22, 2022)

JackieC2 said:


> Find it cheaper to rent a car for a day and return it rather than pay to park.  Might be more difficult now with the cost of rental cars but I get a good rate thru my company.


We use the car daily as we have family in the area and also don't like our meal options to be limited to Waikiki.


----------



## Mowogo (Jan 22, 2022)

Armani987 said:


> You can also rent Hui by an hour. I ended not using it but thought it was convenient if it's for a short trip. I also hopped on Waikiki Trolley and those were $5 for all day pass. Walked everywhere else and came home slimmer.


I'll admit there is some charm experiencing Oahu from TheBus (Yes, I got the Uniqulo shirt when they had it) if you have time, especially since on the weekend in one nice trip you can do Pearl Harbor, Aloha Stadium Swap Meet, and then take the bus down a few more stops to the Leonard's Malasadamobile at Pearlridge where there is almost no line.


----------



## Papa2015 (Jan 22, 2022)

JackieC2 said:


> Find it cheaper to rent a car for a day and return it rather than pay to park.  Might be more difficult now with the cost of rental cars but I get a good rate thru my company.


We d


----------



## Papa2015 (Jan 22, 2022)

We rented a car at the airport for one day- took the bus to the airport to pick it up, then drove around Oahu. Parked overnight, and drove ourselves to the airport in time for our departure flight home, and our designated drop off time for our 24 hr car rental.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 22, 2022)

Has any one ever seen whales from the Lagoon OF lanai? We will bring binoculars since it is whale season.

I read that you can see them from Diamond Head and Haunama bay.


----------



## Mowogo (Jan 22, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Has any one ever seen whales from the Lagoon OF lanai? We will bring binoculars since it is whale season.
> 
> I read that you can see them from Diamond Head and Haunama bay.


The ocean out on the beach there is too much of an active shipping channel for whales to really spend much time on that stretch.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 22, 2022)

RVCW4 said:


> Jackie,
> 
> We just returned from 2 weeks at the Lagoon Tower. We had a 2 bedroom LX on the 21st floor. Very nice room with a beautiful view. The Village itself, as the rest of Waikiki was very quiet. The stores that were open, were open 10-6. As the days went on it seemed more stores and restaurants were opening. We ate a lot in our van as most places had take out and we cooked in most nights. Overall it was a wonderful time. We did like the quiet streets but we feel bad for the mom and pop shops that are closed or struggling to stay alive. Send me a message if you have any more questions.
> 
> Rich



Rich, since you said you were staying at the Lagoon Tower I would assume that this statement was a mistake? "We ate a lot in our van".

We have been in Honolulu since September 30th and we have only eaten out twice so I know exactly what you are saying about cooking in most nights.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 22, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> Rich, since you said you were staying at the Lagoon Tower I would assume that this statement was a mistake? "We ate a lot in our van".
> 
> We have been in Honolulu since September 30th and we have only eaten out twice so I know exactly what you are saying about cooking in most nights.


I wish we could be as resourceful as that. We have this wonderful new kitchen in our newly remodeled condo... and eat dinner out most nights just because we enjoy being out in Waikiki. We use the kitchen mostly for lunch and leftovers.

On an aside, for anyone staying at Hilton Hawaiian Village... if you want ice cream in the evening (or any time), GO TO the Ilikai Hotel and get Dave's Ice Cream, not Lapperts. Especially on Tuesdays when it is $2.50/scoop! The ice cream shop is less crowded, has more options, tastes better, and costs less. No other advantages than that. 





__





						Dave's Hawaiian Ice Cream | Made in Hawaii
					






					www.daveshawaiianicecream.com


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 23, 2022)

We have a relative that has never seen a hula show. We would like to avoid a full luau for a number of reasons (our guests have food allergies, some do not like luau food etc.). Is there currently an inexpensive place on Waikiki to watch a hula/fire show without all the food and expense of a full luau?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 23, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We have a relative that has never seen a hula show. We would like to avoid a full luau for a number of reasons (our guests have food allergies, some do not like luau food etc.). Is there currently an inexpensive place on Waikiki to watch a hula/fire show without all the food and expense of a full luau?


I did a Google search and came up with a list of places where you can see hula.  I don't know if shows are still going on at all of those locations, but you can check.  Years (and years) ago there used to be a free show through Kodak I think.  I remember my best friend and I going to a free show when we were in Honolulu in 1970.

Here is one I found.  No dates attached to this so again not sure if these shows are still going on.









						Waikiki Beach Hula Show - Honolulu, HI
					

49 reviews of Waikiki Beach Hula Show "several times a week - Free hula and music show,  Kuhio Beach Hula Mound, near Duke Kahanamoku statue, beachside at Uluniu & Kalakaua Ave. in Waikiki.  The one we saw the guy just won the 2011 World Hula competition, and the gal achieved Master level equal...




					www.yelp.com


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 23, 2022)

csodjd said:


> I wish we could be as resourceful as that. We have this wonderful new kitchen in our newly remodeled condo... and eat dinner out most nights just because we enjoy being out in Waikiki. We use the kitchen mostly for lunch and leftovers.
> 
> On an aside, for anyone staying at Hilton Hawaiian Village... if you want ice cream in the evening (or any time), GO TO the Ilikai Hotel and get Dave's Ice Cream, not Lapperts. Especially on Tuesdays when it is $2.50/scoop! The ice cream shop is less crowded, has more options, tastes better, and costs less. No other advantages than that.
> 
> ...



Before Covid we enjoyed eating dinner out all over Honolulu.  Waikiki, Ala Moana, Kakaako, Downtown sometimes just to eat out other times before or after a show or concert.  Being in a high risk group we haven't been doing any of the things we enjoy except for walking outside.  We almost never have eaten breakfast or lunch out.  Getting up and having coffee and then breakfast to start off the day is one of the main benefits of having a kitchen in a timeshare.


----------



## Seagila (Jan 23, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We have a relative that has never seen a hula show. We would like to avoid a full luau for a number of reasons (our guests have food allergies, some do not like luau food etc.). Is there currently an inexpensive place on Waikiki to watch a hula/fire show without all the food and expense of a full luau?



If they're still doing the Waikiki Starlight Luau on the Great Lawn, try to get a room facing the lawn and you can watch it from your balcony. In this case, it's actually better to be on the lower floors for a better view of the show. We were in a Lagoon Tower OF room, Diamond Head side on the 16th floor and can barely see the performers from the bedroom windows. Only downside is the luau happens a handful of nights a week.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 23, 2022)

Seagila said:


> If they're still doing the Waikiki Starlight Luau on the Great Lawn, try to get a room facing the lawn and you can watch it from your balcony. In this case, it's actually better to be on the lower floors for a better view of the show. We were in a Lagoon Tower OF room, Diamond Head side on the 16th floor and can barely see the performers from the bedroom windows. Only downside is the luau happens a handful of nights a week.


Or you can just walk over there. From the side of the Luau near the lagoon you can actually see it quite well.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 23, 2022)

From the lobby where the Lagoon elevators are, you can see the luau pretty good.

During Christmas and New Years weeks last month, luau was running Wed to Sunday. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Jan 23, 2022)

Seagila said:


> If they're still doing the Waikiki Starlight Luau on the Great Lawn, try to get a room facing the lawn and you can watch it from your balcony. In this case, it's actually better to be on the lower floors for a better view of the show. We were in a Lagoon Tower OF room, Diamond Head side on the 16th floor and can barely see the performers from the bedroom windows. Only downside is the luau happens a handful of nights a week.


We were in the unit right below you from Dec 19 to Jan 2. We're you at Lagoon during those times?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seagila (Jan 23, 2022)

frank808 said:


> We were in the unit right below you from Dec 19 to Jan 2. We're you at Lagoon during those times?



We were there a couple months ahead of you in October '21.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 24, 2022)

Is the Hale Koa Hotel located beside the HHV?


----------



## csodjd (Jan 24, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Is the Hale Koa Hotel located beside the HHV?


Right next door to the Grand Islander tower. The parking is directly across the street from the entrance to HHV.


----------



## Shmiddy (Jan 25, 2022)

JackieC2 said:


> I have a reservation for March 8th in the Lagoon Tower. Wondered what COVID restrictions are in place besides the COVID test needed to enter Hawaii. Are any of the restaurants and bars open? How are the pools handled to socially distance? So looking forward to this trip!
> 
> Thanks, Jackie



Just got back from a stay at the OT. This is from someone vaxxed, not sure how it will be if you are just working on negative tests (Hawaii requires the expensive type, a quicky at Walgreens won't qualify)
1. At checkin you are required to show your Hawaii Safe Travels QR code with a clear status. Then you are given a wrist band that gets you access anywhere within the property
2. All restaurants in the state require ID and vaxx card or negative test within 72 hours before being let in (Hawaii safe travels pass). On property, the wristband covers that.
3. Pools are open, looked like there was no pandemic - very crowded.
4. Masks required in ALL inside locations. Some folks wear them outside, but not required.
5. News was saying several of the mayors are going to add the booster as a requirement for being fully vaxxed in the state.
Bottom line - if you have the shot, your are golden. If not, its tough.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 25, 2022)

Shmiddy said:


> Just got back from a stay at the OT. This is from someone vaxxed, not sure how it will be if you are just working on negative tests (Hawaii requires the expensive type, a quicky at Walgreens won't qualify)
> 1. At checkin you are required to show your Hawaii Safe Travels QR code with a clear status. Then you are given a wrist band that gets you access anywhere within the property
> 2. All restaurants in the state require ID and vaxx card or negative test within 72 hours before being let in (Hawaii safe travels pass). On property, the wristband covers that.
> 3. Pools are open, looked like there was no pandemic - very crowded.
> ...


Also required to show it to get a rental car.


----------



## Shmiddy (Jan 25, 2022)

csodjd said:


> Also required to show it to get a rental car.


I'm a Hertz Gold member, walked to my car and drove off. Showed ID at the gate and was good to go.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 25, 2022)

Shmiddy said:


> I'm a Hertz Gold member, walked to my car and drove off. Showed ID at the gate and was good to go.


A work-around to the rules.  That should not have been allowed, but I can see how it could happen.


----------



## letsgobobby (Jan 26, 2022)

Shmiddy said:


> Just got back from a stay at the OT. This is from someone vaxxed, not sure how it will be if you are just working on negative tests (Hawaii requires the expensive type, a quicky at Walgreens won't qualify)
> 1. At checkin you are required to show your Hawaii Safe Travels QR code with a clear status. Then you are given a wrist band that gets you access anywhere within the property
> 2. All restaurants in the state require ID and vaxx card or negative test within 72 hours before being let in (Hawaii safe travels pass). On property, the wristband covers that.
> 3. Pools are open, looked like there was no pandemic - very crowded.
> ...


Rumor is boosters may be required by February to avoid testing/quarantine on arrival. That potentially creates an inconvenience for those with young kids or anyone else who can't boost/hasn't boosted yet.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 26, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> Rumor is boosters may be required by February to avoid testing/quarantine on arrival. That potentially creates an inconvenience for those with young kids or anyone else who can't boost/hasn't boosted yet.


I believe the Governor said yesterday they’d be ready to announce it within a few days. Probably a mid-Feb startup. From what I’ve heard/read, I don’t know if it is decided for certain that you’ll have to test if you are not due or eligible for a booster. Personally I think that’s a waste of time and money — a test done 3 days before departure offers little certainty that you’re not infectious when you fly over.


----------



## Shmiddy (Jan 27, 2022)

Oh - and prepare for a real hard sell for an owner's update. First they called my wife and we said 'no thank you, had an update in September on the BI'. Then they called the room, I gave that guy the same response - a nice 'no thank you'. 15 minutes later he called AGAIN, tried another angle and that is when I lit into him and told him to leave us alone, I've been an owner since 2009 and probably know more than he does about HGVC. I'm in sales and get these folks are just trying to make a living - but can someone at this joint please train them on professional sales techniques?


----------



## jestme (Jan 28, 2022)

We've been here (Lagoon Tower) for 3 weeks. Spent about 80% of our time right here, wearing N95 mask religiously. Any time near people, on it goes. We are also triple vax'ed. Yesterday, we tested for our flight back to Canada. Wife tested positive. We have to quarantine for 5 days, then another 5 days to get back into Canada. (Still a 10 day requirement there)
Where or when she got it, we have no idea, but a lot of people dont wear masks, or wear them improperly. Also, the oceanfront sideWALK from the Hilton Lagoon to the Outrigger is more like a running track and bike lane. No one of course wearing masks, and social distancing is rare. It has been like that for quite a while, but it seems worse with less walkers.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 28, 2022)

jestme said:


> We've been here (Lagoon Tower) for 3 weeks. Spent about 80% of our time right here, wearing N95 mask religiously. Any time near people, on it goes. We are also triple vax'ed. Yesterday, we tested for our flight back to Canada. Wife tested positive. We have to quarantine for 5 days, then another 5 days to get back into Canada. (Still a 10 day requirement there)
> Where or when she got it, we have no idea, but a lot of people dont wear masks, or wear them improperly. Also, the oceanfront sideWALK from the Hilton Lagoon to the Outrigger is more like a running track and bike lane. No one of course wearing masks, and social distancing is rare. It has been like that for quite a while, but it seems worse with less walkers.


Hope she's feeling fine. Guessing since you only discovered she is positive from a test that she doesn't have symptoms. There are worse places to be "stuck" than Lagoon Tower in Hawaii!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 28, 2022)

csodjd said:


> Hope she's feeling fine. Guessing since you only discovered she is positive from a test that she doesn't have symptoms. There are worse places to be "stuck" than Lagoon Tower in Hawaii!


I was wondering if travel insurance would cover additional days needed for quarantine?


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 28, 2022)

csodjd said:


> A work-around to the rules.  That should not have been allowed, but I can see how it could happen.



A bit off island/off thread, but picked up a Avis preferred on Kauai a few days ago and no one asked for it. I was out of there at LIH in 2 minutes.


----------



## jestme (Jan 28, 2022)

Luanne said:


> I was wondering if travel insurance would cover additional days needed for quarantine?


I called this morning, it will not. I did get insurance, including a Covid rider but it only covers medical and food.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 28, 2022)

jestme said:


> I called this morning, it will not. I did get insurance, including a Covid rider but it only covers medical and food.


Dang.  So, if you get sick and can't continue your trip, you're reimbursed (I hope), but if you test positive as you're leaving they make you stay......on your dime.


----------



## letsgobobby (Jan 28, 2022)

jestme said:


> I called this morning, it will not. I did get insurance, including a Covid rider but it only covers medical and food.


What kind of room are you staying in? Same HGVC room as before, or something else?


----------



## jestme (Jan 29, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> What kind of room are you staying in? Same HGVC room as before, or something else?


Same room fortunately. Have to check back with hgvc in couple of days. May have to move then.


----------



## letsgobobby (Jan 29, 2022)

jestme said:


> Same room fortunately. Have to check back with hgvc in couple of days. May have to move then.


How are they charging you?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 29, 2022)

jestme said:


> Same room fortunately. Have to check back with hgvc in couple of days. May have to move then.



I would think that you couldn't move if you had to quarantine.  Doesn't health take precedence over the HGVC rules about room occupancy.  If there are alternate accomodations for you then there must be alternate accomodations for whoever is scheduled to come into your unit.  We usually stay in the Lagoon Tower when in Honolulu, however, due to the need to share laundry faciliies we would stay in a different tower now.  However, if we were going to stay in the Lagoon Tower I certainly wouldn't want to move into your present accommodations if you were required to quarantine.  See a Resort Manager of the Director of the front desk and plead your case and see if you can/should stay in your current accommodations.


----------



## jestme (Jan 29, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> How are they charging you?


Open Season.


----------



## jestme (Jan 29, 2022)

Tamaradarann said:


> I would think that you couldn't move if you had to quarantine.  Doesn't health take precedence over the HGVC rules about room occupancy.  If there are alternate accomodations for you then there must be alternate accomodations for whoever is scheduled to come into your unit.  We usually stay in the Lagoon Tower when in Honolulu, however, due to the need to share laundry faciliies we would stay in a different tower now.  However, if we were going to stay in the Lagoon Tower I certainly wouldn't want to move into your present accommodations if you were required to quarantine.  See a Resort Manager of the Director of the front desk and plead your case and see if you can/should stay in your current accommodations.


I will be seeing them today or tomorrow. The test was done in the village, so they may already know someone is positive, but not who. I'm also positive we are not the first, and they have processes for it.
Wife is asymptomatic. If it wasnt for Canadian Customs entry requirements, we wouldn't even have known. As my OP said, we have been here for 3 weeks, and we have no idea when or where she got it. 
I understand your concern. But realistically, you never know who was in a room last. It could have been a hotel stay, a local doing quarantine, or someone who also didn't know. I am cleaning / disinfecting everything as we go so that I dont get it, so the unit is probably safer now than a normal cleaning. Most of her time is spent on the lanai. There isnt much else we can do.


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 29, 2022)

jestme said:


> I called this morning, it will not. I did get insurance, including a Covid rider but it only covers medical and food.


Sorry to hear that!  For a future trip, you may want to consider Manulife's Covid 19 travel insurance for CDNs. https://www.manulife.ca/personal/insurance/our-products/travel-insurance/travelling-canadians.html.  This is what we're using for some upcoming trips.


----------



## letsgobobby (Jan 29, 2022)

jestme said:


> I will be seeing them today or tomorrow. The test was done in the village, so they may already know someone is positive, but not who. I'm also positive we are not the first, and they have processes for it.
> Wife is asymptomatic. If it wasnt for Canadian Customs entry requirements, we wouldn't even have known. As my OP said, we have been here for 3 weeks, and we have no idea when or where she got it.
> I understand your concern. But realistically, you never know who was in a room last. It could have been a hotel stay, a local doing quarantine, or someone who also didn't know. I am cleaning / disinfecting everything as we go so that I dont get it, so the unit is probably safer now than a normal cleaning. Most of her time is spent on the lanai. There isnt much else we can do.


What about the folks next to you or below you on their lanais?


----------



## jestme (Jan 29, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> What about the folks next to you or below you on their lanais?


Rare those folks are out, she comes in if they are. The lanais are 25 feet apart, and about 15 feet up or down, separeted by concrete. Not many people come nere to sit on their lanais during the day. Trust me, we are taking all precautions. FYI, I tested again today. Negative. So we must be doing some things right.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 30, 2022)

What floor are you on? They should not move you given risk of exposure in hallways, elevators and rooms. If there are elderly, immuno-compromised near they could be at risk.

It is also possible to test negative because it is too early. Please take precautions and quarantine as well until you know for sure. Take care.


----------



## jestme (Jan 30, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> What floor are you on? They should not move you given risk of exposure in hallways, elevators and rooms. If there are elderly, immuno-compromised near they could be at risk.
> 
> It is also possible to test negative because it is too early. Please take precautions and quarantine as well until you know for sure. Take care.


Floor is irrelevant. FYI: We are both very close to 70. I am aware of the needed precautions. 
Testing negative is still MUCH better than testing positive.


----------



## jestme (Jan 30, 2022)

Updates: 
Spoke to front desk. Manager followed up with me. We will be staying in this room until we leave.  
Wife still has no symptoms. Feels fine, except for nerves.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 30, 2022)

jestme said:


> Updates:
> Spoke to front desk. Manager followed up with me. We will be staying in this room until we leave.
> Wife still has no symptoms. Feels fine, except for nerves.


Great news and take care.  

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## csodjd (Jan 30, 2022)

jestme said:


> Updates:
> Spoke to front desk. Manager followed up with me. We will be staying in this room until we leave.
> Wife still has no symptoms. Feels fine, except for nerves.


No reason to be nervous. If vaccinated and boosted, she’s experiencing exactly what she should experience - nothing. It is pretty well established that the vaccines are not highly effective at preventing infection, but are highly effective at preventing Illness.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 30, 2022)

Is the resort testing employees, vendors and guest around that timeshare area?


----------



## Shmiddy (Jan 31, 2022)

Well - we were in Honolulu for a week. I was there for business, so stayed in hotel for that portion M-F, on company dime. Multiple meetings, everyone masked up. Wife came along and we carried over the weekend on our dime and moved to Hawaiian Village. Both vaxxed and boosted. I started feeling a sore throat Friday night and thought it was because the room A/C was blowing right on me all week, no other symptoms (no loss of smell or taste, no fever or headache). By Sunday I was back to normal. Got home Monday night and tested, because my wife was going to travel and see our son, DIL and new granddaughter. I tested positive - her negative, still no major symptoms. On Friday, she tested again and was positive - SH*T - cancel trip. She has the sniffles, that's it.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 31, 2022)

jestme said:


> Updates:
> Spoke to front desk. Manager followed up with me. We will be staying in this room until we leave.
> Wife still has no symptoms. Feels fine, except for nerves.



Great.  That is the Hilton customer service and the Hawaiian Aloha that I would have expected.  They ALWAYS try to keep you in the same room and with the virus it is even more important to do that.  If they were 100% full in your building I could see a problem for them, but I know that can't be true this year with the lower number of tourists than usual particular from Japan.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 31, 2022)

@jestme and @Shmiddy 

Thanks for sharing your recent experience. Sorry to hear about the positive test results. But I’m glad both families are vaxxed and boosted and not dealing with any major symptoms.

Take Care and Be well.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 31, 2022)

@jestme and @Shmiddy

I also agree with @alwysonvac but wanted to add that I am glad that HHV has a plan if someone, unfortunately, does tests positive.    We will be traveling to Fiesta Americana - Cabo next month and they also have a plan.    If they didn't, I don't think that we would travel at this time.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 31, 2022)

GT75 said:


> @jestme and @Shmiddy
> 
> I also agree with @alwysonvac but wanted to add that I am glad that HHV has a plan if someone, unfortunately, does tests positive.    We will be traveling to Fiesta Americana - Cabo next month and they also have a plan.    If they didn't, I don't think that we would travel at this time.


I have a very extensive vacation starting June 1 for almost six weeks in Europe. Hoping covid will be a memory by then, but I've been researching insurance products and have settled on one by John Hancock. Main concern is covering expenses in the event one of us tests positive and must stay in some country, or in the unlikely event one of us gets sick and needs to get back to the US. Under $600 for the two of us. It is good that the hotels have plans in place... but even better if the traveler ALSO has a plan in place!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 13, 2022)

We returned recently from a great stay at Lagoon Tower. Overall a wonderful visit. Thanks everyone for the updates:

Resort is a bit quieter and International travelers have not yet returned. Waikiki still busy. Boardwalk on beach is busy so wear masks.

re: Whale watching.
* none from Lagoon Tower - everyone was right about the shipping channels
* We saw whales from the North shore. They were quite a bit out from shore but we could see their fins and blows but we had binoculars - fantastic.
* none seen from Diamond Head on the day we went there.

Instacart worked great for both a Costco delivery and a Foodland delivery.  They texted us when they arrived so we met them at the Bell Desk. Probably the best pickers I have used as they found exactly everything we requested. (I don't always get that accuracy at home and sometimes get some odd substitutes).

Pools and spas were all open.

Parking in Marina is $1/hour. We were able to park overnight and pay for up to 24 hours so no middle of the night meter feeding.

Members of our party were able to watch the Luau at HHV from the lobby of Lagoon Tower as everyone suggested. Great suggestion! This worked out great as an elder of our party who would not have been strong enough to last for the entire dinner and show. We also had 6 in our party so not worth spending over $1000 for mediocre food.

Had a wonderful dinner at Hula Grill. Got food poisoning on fish at Chart House.

We had a fun girls afternoon at Drybar in the International Market. One woman in our party was a cancer survivor and her hair just grew back so we celebrated there. They serve drinks while they blow out your hair and then we went to dinner at Hula Grill.


----------



## csodjd (Feb 13, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We returned recently from a wonderful stay at Lagoon Tower. Overall a wonderful visit. Thanks everyone for the updates:
> 
> Resort is a bit quieter and International travelers have not yet returned. Waikiki still busy. Boardwalk on beach is busy so wear masks.
> 
> ...


Saw whales from the Kaneohe Klipper golf course on the north side of Oahu last week. No binoculars needed.


----------



## Nowaker (Feb 14, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Waikiki still busy. Boardwalk on beach is busy so wear masks.



Speaking of masks, what is the reality of indoor masking in Honolulu and Maui? Not asking about requirements (I know what they are), but about the reality. For example, Nevada had an indoor mask mandate during Christmas and NYE but very few bothered me about them. Mostly restaurants, so I had to mask up to walk from the front to the table, then back to normal. HGVC front desks - only 1 out of 3 Vegas properties I stayed at said a word about a mask. So I'm wondering how it looks in Hawaii.


----------



## letsgobobby (Feb 14, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Speaking of masks, what is the reality of indoor masking in Honolulu and Maui? Not asking about requirements (I know what they are), but about the reality. For example, Nevada had an indoor mask mandate during Christmas and NYE but very few bothered me about them. Mostly restaurants, so I had to mask up to walk from the front to the table, then back to normal. HGVC front desks - only 1 out of 3 Vegas properties I stayed at said a word about a mask. So I'm wondering how it looks in Hawaii.


In December it was nearly 100% compliance and enforcement.


----------



## csodjd (Feb 14, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Speaking of masks, what is the reality of indoor masking in Honolulu and Maui? Not asking about requirements (I know what they are), but about the reality. For example, Nevada had an indoor mask mandate during Christmas and NYE but very few bothered me about them. Mostly restaurants, so I had to mask up to walk from the front to the table, then back to normal. HGVC front desks - only 1 out of 3 Vegas properties I stayed at said a word about a mask. So I'm wondering how it looks in Hawaii.


I can only speak about in and around Waikiki mostly and Oahu a bit. I would say compliance is pretty good. I’ve seen a few examples of someone not wearing a mask and being asked/reminded that they need to put a mask on and they do. I’ve not seen any confrontations since there is pretty good compliance with whatever the rule(s) happen to be.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 14, 2022)

Can you suggest some nice restaurants near the resort? I know food is subject.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 14, 2022)

csodjd said:


> Saw whales from the Kaneohe Klipper golf course on the north side of Oahu last week. No binoculars needed.


What this a ship sailing tour or just a view from the Kaneohe Kipper golf course while playing golf?


----------



## csodjd (Feb 14, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> What this a ship sailing tour or just a view from the Kaneohe Kipper golf course while playing golf?


Just playing golf. It has a couple of holes along the coast and just looking out the distinctive blows of water from the whales were visible.


----------



## csodjd (Feb 14, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Can you suggest some nice restaurants near the resort? I know food is subject.


Near HHV? Here are our three favorites: Orchids, Michel’s, and Signature. Michel’s is a bit far to walk to (a bit past the Aquarium), the other two are easy walking distance. Orchids and Michel’s are waterfront. Signature is in the 40th floor of the Ala Moana Hotel with a great view. These are higher-end, not burger places. There’s also Chart House for prime rib, very close to HHV, and below it is Harbor Pizza (great happy hour drinks prices, $4.75 for mai tai). Oh, and for ice cream, avoid Lapperts and go across the street to the Ilikai Hotel where you’ll find Dave’s Ice Cream (special prices on Tuesdays). Better ice cream for half the cost.


----------



## Shmiddy (Feb 14, 2022)

csodjd said:


> Near HHV? Here are our three favorites: Orchids, Michel’s, and Signature. Michel’s is a bit far to walk to (a bit past the Aquarium), the other two are easy walking distance. Orchids and Michel’s are waterfront. Signature is in the 40th floor of the Ala Moana Hotel with a great view. These are higher-end, not burger places. There’s also Chart House for prime rib, very close to HHV, and below it is Harbor Pizza (great happy hour drinks prices, $4.75 for mai tai). Oh, and for ice cream, avoid Lapperts and go across the street to the Ilikai Hotel where you’ll find Dave’s Ice Cream (special prices on Tuesdays). Better ice cream for half the cost.


Orchids was great - very good food and service, and they had live music on the grassy area in the evenings. Charthouse also good food and service. Just beware, both places watered down the drinks FWIW. For a quick lunch or casual dinner, Tropics Bar and Grill never disappoints.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 14, 2022)

YMMV...Two people in our party got food poisoning at Chart House. Although we have eaten there in the past with no issue we will not return.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 14, 2022)

csodjd said:


> Near HHV? Here are our three favorites: Orchids, Michel’s, and Signature. Michel’s is a bit far to walk to (a bit past the Aquarium), the other two are easy walking distance. Orchids and Michel’s are waterfront. Signature is in the 40th floor of the Ala Moana Hotel with a great view. These are higher-end, not burger places. There’s also Chart House for prime rib, very close to HHV, and below it is Harbor Pizza (great happy hour drinks prices, $4.75 for mai tai). Oh, and for ice cream, avoid Lapperts and go across the street to the Ilikai Hotel where you’ll find Dave’s Ice Cream (special prices on Tuesdays). Better ice cream for half the cost.


Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## csodjd (Feb 14, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> YMMV...Two people in our party got food poisoning at Chart House. Although we have eaten there in the past with no issue we will not return.


While I don't doubt it happened, given how busy they are and the amount of food they turn over each night, I have to believe that's quite an unusual occurrence. There just isn't opportunity for things to go stale or sit out. I've been to the Waikiki Chart House many times and never had a bad meal (though I can have 3 mai tai's downstairs below the Chart House for the cost of one in the Chart House). 

For Valentine's Day we're walking down to Ruth's Chris in Waikiki. Regular menu. I appreciate that.


----------



## slip (Feb 14, 2022)

csodjd said:


> While I don't doubt it happened, given how busy they are and the amount of food they turn over each night, I have to believe that's quite an unusual occurrence. There just isn't opportunity for things to go stale or sit out. I've been to the Waikiki Chart House many times and never had a bad meal (though I can have 3 mai tai's downstairs below the Chart House for the cost of one in the Chart House).
> 
> For Valentine's Day we're walking down to Ruth's Chris in Waikiki. Regular menu. I appreciate that.



That was the first Ruth Chris I had ever been to. We thought it was great.


----------



## ljmiii (Feb 15, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Can you suggest some nice restaurants near the resort?


My #1 and #2 suggestions are both Japanese. Katsumidori Sushi Tokyo in the Prince Hotel has staggeringly good sushi at 'affordable' prices. But you need to make reservations early - in the summer we made them 60 days out and they sold out quickly thereafter.

Ginza Bairin Tonkatsu on Beach Walk has by far the best Tonkatsu (fried pork) I have ever eaten - moist, tender, and flavorful beyond belief. Unfortunately, the reservation situation is (or at least was) similar to Katsumidori Sushi. However, the next door sister restaurant, Yoshoku Bistro, also has Ginza Bairin's Tonkatsu on their menu and is much more accessible. That said be forewarned, Yoshoku itself is IMHO inedible to the western palate. It's a Japanese take on Western food first developed in the late 1800s and repopularized after WWII. 'Comfort food' that brings back memories of their childhood to Japanese visitors, you'll see items called spaghetti, croquettes, hamburger, German (potato) salad, etc. that just taste wrong to Westerners.

Just behind those is the afternoon tea at the Moana Surfrider. Truly amazing food as you look out to the ocean.

Closer to home and as @Shmiddy said, the Tropics Bar in the HHV offers a very pleasant experience (other than the wait). You get to sit outside under the netting and enjoy great drinks and perfectly fine food at (for beachfront Waikiki) reasonable prices. Another choice just down the road for great beer and reasonable food is the Waikiki Brewing Company.


----------



## letsgobobby (Feb 15, 2022)

Agree Katsumidori is good, have been there twice in last ten months.

There's a Cuban brunch/lunch place other side of Fort DeRussy which is good and very approachable. We did take out.

Heavenly Island Lifestyle on Seaside is great for lanai seating, acai bowls, healthy breakfast takes.

Tim Ho Wan for dim sum got rave reviews but we weren't super impressed.


----------



## slip (Feb 15, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> Agree Katsumidori is good, have been there twice in last ten months.
> 
> There's a Cuban brunch/lunch place other side of Fort DeRussy which is good and very approachable. We did take out.
> 
> ...



I like all of the places you talked about and have been to each a few times.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 16, 2022)

csodjd said:


> While I don't doubt it happened, given how busy they are and the amount of food they turn over each night, I have to believe that's quite an unusual occurrence. There just isn't opportunity for things to go stale or sit out. I've been to the Waikiki Chart House many times and never had a bad meal (though I can have 3 mai tai's downstairs below the Chart House for the cost of one in the Chart House).



We might go back for the prime rib. Two members of our party got sick on the same fish dish so don't know if we could stomach the fish. The people who ordered the fish special were fine.

We had excellent prime rib at Hula Grill. I heard it is even better downstairs at Dukes's but not sure about how to get in there without a long wait.  They don't appear to take reservations anymore.


----------



## frank808 (Feb 16, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We might go back for the prime rib. Two members of our party got sick on the same fish dish so don't know if we could stomach the fish. The people who ordered the fish special were fine.
> 
> We had excellent prime rib at Hula Grill. I heard it is even better downstairs at Dukes's but not sure about how to get in there without a long wait.  They don't appear to take reservations anymore.


Order the double cut prime rib rare!  It is a nice big slab of tasty meat.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 16, 2022)

ljmiii said:


> Ginza Bairin Tonkatsu on Beach Walk has by far the best Tonkatsu (fried pork) I have ever eaten - moist, tender, and flavorful beyond belief. Unfortunately, the reservation situation is (or at least was) similar to Katsumidori Sushi. However, the next door sister restaurant, Yoshoku Bistro, also has Ginza Bairin's Tonkatsu on their menu and is much more accessible



Thanks for the tip.  I love Tonkatsu, especially the kind i get in Tokyo or Singapore.  For some reason i never thought to look for it in Hawaii, but that makes sense.    I will have to see if i can talk my wife in trying it in May when go.


----------



## NiteMaire (Feb 16, 2022)

csodjd said:


> Just playing golf. It has a couple of holes along the coast and just looking out the distinctive blows of water from the whales were visible.


Yep, the view from the 13th is iconic!


----------



## Nowaker (Mar 8, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Speaking of masks, what is the reality of indoor masking in Honolulu and Maui? Not asking about requirements (I know what they are), but about the reality. For example, Nevada had an indoor mask mandate during Christmas and NYE but very few bothered me about them. Mostly restaurants, so I had to mask up to walk from the front to the table, then back to normal. HGVC front desks - only 1 out of 3 Vegas properties I stayed at said a word about a mask. So I'm wondering how it looks in Hawaii.





letsgobobby said:


> In December it was nearly 100% compliance and enforcement.



I'll share my experience, after returning from HHV GW (2/23-3/2) and HGVC Maui (3/2-3/5).
*Note: I will not respond to any comments or discussions about whether I should have or shouldn't have worn a mask, its advantages and disadvantages, etc. You do you, I do mine.*

HHV:
- Checkin desk: asked to wear a mask - 20% encounters
- Restaurants/businesses in the bazaar: mask 50%

Oahu:
- Restaurants in Honolulu: check vax cards 80%, ask to stupidly wear a mask for 10 seconds as you walk to be seated 50%
- Restaurants in small towns: check vax cards 25%, mask 0%
- Grocery stores in Honolulu: mask 75%
- Uber: mask 20%

HGVC Maui:
- Checkin desk: mask 0%

Maui:
- Restaurants: check vax cards 10%, mask 20%
- Grocery stores: mask 0%
- Uber: mask 0% (one Uber driver even didn't wear one, and asked me if I was fine with it)


Numbers are approximate, obviously, but in the right ballpark.


----------



## csodjd (Mar 10, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> I'll share my experience, after returning from HHV GW (2/23-3/2) and HGVC Maui (3/2-3/5).
> *Note: I will not respond to any comments or discussions about whether I should have or shouldn't have worn a mask, its advantages and disadvantages, etc. You do you, I do mine.*
> 
> HHV:
> ...


Interesting, but pretty much now just a historical observation as Hawaii eliminates most mask requirements. 

Now we move into the stage of observing how rates of serious illness are impacted by the elimination of most covid mitigation.


----------



## MuggleMoi (Mar 24, 2022)

RVCW4 said:


> Jackie,
> 
> We just returned from 2 weeks at the Lagoon Tower. We had a 2 bedroom LX on the 21st floor. Very nice room with a beautiful view. The Village itself, as the rest of Waikiki was very quiet. The stores that were open, were open 10-6. As the days went on it seemed more stores and restaurants were opening. We ate a lot in our van as most places had take out and we cooked in most nights. Overall it was a wonderful time. We did like the quiet streets but we feel bad for the mom and pop shops that are closed or struggling to stay alive. Send me a message if you have any more questions.
> 
> Rich


We just stayed in 2167, and HHV is not quiet any more! Sounds like you might have had a special experience.


----------

